# Liberty Aid Soft Drink Base



## garrett1987 (Jun 17, 2008)

Reads "Liberty Aid Soft Drink Base Collins Memphis". Anybody got any info? Possibly an age range? Thanks.


----------



## logueb (Jun 17, 2008)

1950's.  There were many brands of flavored bases.  Sort of liquid Kool-aid.  Add a bottle to a gallon of water add a bucket of sugar and you had yourself a gallon of colored sweetened water.  They sold like crazy.


----------

